# sit the trot or post



## mustang1 (Mar 9, 2017)

So I have an 18 year old Arab mare. Rough ride she is. Good at the walk - fast, ground covering most of the time unless it's a lazy day. She is very rough at the trot. Husband even thinks so but he can post on her and she's fine with it. I post on her and she will either turn around and look at me or pin her ears sometimes. She's telling me something! If I stand in the stirrups while trotting, she's fine. I will sit her slow trot going downhill (not steep hills but not completely flat) and we are both comfortable. On the flat, I can't figure her out. She's fine with me standing in the stirrups and riding jockey style but I know I'm leaning forward! I try and post on her like I did with all my others who were all SMOOTH! And it just doesn't work for us 2. My dixiemidnight pad has started to come apart at the back end. I know these things are guaranteed for life. I talked to the owner and his first question was - do you post when you trot? YES. He said, 'that's the problem. You NEED to sit the trot no matter what. Otherwise your saddle is moving back and forth even tho you don't think it's moving and it will wear out the pad and you're not riding centered on the horse." During our long conversation.... he said the endurance riders love these pads. YES - I used to be one! And that's when I got my pads. I only trail ride now but... I never saw an endurance rider NOT post. Unless they were on a gaited horse. So..... i don't think I believe his theory. So I have I guess 2 questions.... is this what really caused my pad to fall apart only at the back??? And is it better on the horse to post or sit a trot? I have NO problem riding my husband's horse in a trot - she's SO smooth and my 28 year old (who I lost to colic several months ago - sadly) was a GREAT smooth gal and I had no issues posting on her. But my jackhammer..... I"m trying to figure out how to ride her at the trot. She sees the chiropractor a few times during the riding season. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would question how the saddle fits her. Is it to large and is moving? Does the mare have back issues? Do you use a breast collar ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it might be the saddle. If it is high in front, it will make it hard for you to post, making you always behind the motions. Or, the horse is downhill or uphill? could you post photo of saddle on the mare, on a flat surface?


----------



## mustang1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Saddle never moves. My wider bighorn did move on her so I had to go with a bighorn that was a semi quarter bars and it fits perfect! It never moves. I can get a picture sooner or later. I'm off to the gym right now and horses are out being horses in the back pasture. Cold front blew in today. Windy and cold. But for sure NOT the saddle. It's not high in the front and my wider one was obvious - it sat too low in front and it moved everywhere. That was the first thing I looked for when I put it on her. Was it level or too high or too low.... NOPE - perfectly even on both ends. My mare carries herself very well (just rough at the trot) smooths out when I get her in a faster extended trot. This horse is like a goat - knows how to use her body well on hills


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

On a rough horse it's definitely better to not sit the trot. Maybe if your horse doesn't like having you in particular post, your timing is just slightly off and you're landing somewhat hard. There's nothing wrong with two pointing. I two pointed everywhere on my rough trotting Arab mare. Sitting is going to be harder on the horse and you. If you're getting too much of a forward lean, the stirrups might be too short to allow you to stand and keep your joints less flexed. 

If your horse has a big side to side motion, it's possible the movement of her hindquarters are rubbing the pad against the saddle. If the pad is on her body, and her body is moving, but the saddle is stable, there will be a rubbing motion.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I can’t imagine going anywhere far sitting the trot. I mean, you could, but I would think that would be more irritating for a horse. I tend to sit a slow trot and post anything with any more speed.

I think @gottatrot is right, and something about your posting is irritating the mare. I don’t know what that could be, but it sounds like it.

I don’t know about the pad.


----------

